
Tell HN: Apple sent gift receipt to my son.  Be cautious - dhimes
Background:<p><pre><code>  * Wife and I used to have same credit card number
  
  * I still have old number- she has a different one
  
  * CC *may* be connected to the account?  Only Apple would know, but it seems like it must be
  
  * Wife and sons share Apple account- phones, itunes
  
  * My Apple account is different
  
  * Everybody has individual email
</code></pre>
I purchased some items including an iPad Pro from the Apple store yesterday in Peabody MA.
I walked out with a hardcopy receipt.  I did not ask for electronic receipt; I did not give <i>any</i> email address to the salesman.<p>Youngest son told me yesterday that he got the receipt emailed to him.  He&#x27;s psyched.  He thinks he&#x27;s getting an iPad pro for Christmas.  I hope his heart isn&#x27;t set on it- it&#x27;s not for him.  He&#x27;s going to be a disappointed young man.<p>I&#x27;m not sure how, I&#x27;m not sure why, and I&#x27;m not hating on Apple.  I&#x27;m just sharing a cautionary tale.
======
lmaonad
Maybe your son is playing you and he didn't really get an e-receipt from
Apple, but he knew that you went to the Apple Store and is giving you a signal
that he wants an iPad Pro for Christmas by claiming that he unexpectedly got
an iPad Pro e-receipt from Apple.

~~~
dhimes
No he didn't know I went. He also knew what else I bought. I went there to get
Apple earbuds for him + other stuff. He _did_ ask for the earbuds.

I'm thinking they linked the credit card number to the account. I don't know
why he got the receipt instead of my wife, but that may be a separate issue in
their shared iTunes account. She obviously has it set up so she gets the
receipts.

~~~
lesserknowndan
When you purchase something at an Apple Store they associate your Credit card
with an email if you give it for the receipt. Extremely dodgy that they are
keeping this information after the purchase.

~~~
dhimes
I must say I'm surprised. That's why I'm letting the community know.

~~~
lesserknowndan
Some further information: I purchased an International charging kit in the UK
and gave an email address I had set up specifically for during my travel. I
recently bought a Superdrive using the same credit card and the sales person
asked if I wanted to send to that same email address.

------
dhimes
This is more of a PSA than anything else.

